# plug hole



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi ive recently bought a new kontiki 665p and there is a plug with a 2 inch nail like stem on it .it just looks a sink plug with a nail in it .whats it for anybody pls tude


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shower*

Hi

I think it is the shower plug, but not sure. Perhaps if the thread could be moved to Swift Motorhomes rather than Freeview, you might get a better response.

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shower*



Rapide561 said:


> Perhaps if the thread could be moved to Swift Motorhomes rather than Freeview, you might get a better response.
> 
> Russell


Good thinking Russ .... moved to Swift.

Hi Tude

Can you give a bit more detail... where abouts in the van did you find this plug? :wink:

Mike


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Tude,

The sink plug (with extension) is the plug for the rectangular Cramer kitchen bowl. Unfortunately, while we are no longer fitting rectangular Cramer bowls (we now fit round Cramer bowls), some rouge plugs with the spike, were left in the dispatch kits. 

You will also have, in your dispatch kit, the correct sink plug for the round sink.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

